# Microwave with right hinged door



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

Seems ALL microwaves have left hinged doors. Am I wrong? Need a 21" to fit in an upper cabinet with right hinged door.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Seems ALL microwaves have left hinged doors. Am I wrong?


Yup.

Nope.

jeff.


----------



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I won't shoot the messenger!! :jester:


----------

